# εργοδοτική επιβάρυνση στο ημερομίσθιο = employers' contributions on wages



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

Η διαπίστωση των βασικών τιμών ημερομισθίων, υλικών και μισθωμάτων, μηχανημάτων όπως και των *εργοδοτικών επιβαρύνσεων στα ημερομίσθια *γίνεται από την Επιτροπή Διαπίστωσης Τιμών Δημόσιων Έργων (ΕΔΤΔΕ), που προβλέπεται από το άρθρο 9 της κοινής απόφασης των Υπουργών Προεδρίας της Κυβέρνησης και Περιβάλλοντος, Χωροταξίας και Δημόσιων Έργων αριθμ. 80885/5439/6.8.1992 (ΦΕΚ 573 Β΄).

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μου έρχεται τίποτα τόσο συγκεκριμένο. Employer wage contributions?


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2009)

Θα προτιμούσα κάτι σαν _employers' contributions in addition to wages_. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει;


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 12, 2009)

Δεν πρόκειται, κατ' ουσία, για "employers' social security contributions";


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2009)

Εγώ αυτό εννοώ με το _contributions_. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το κείμενο εννοεί _και_ κάτι άλλο με τις _επιβαρύνσεις_ (οπότε μπορεί να είναι λάθος το contributions).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

Αυτό είναι, το contributions (νομίζω), αλλά ήθελα να κρατήσω κάπου και το ημερομίσθιο, αν γινόταν...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 13, 2009)

Καλημέρα.
Υπάρχει και ένα *Employers' social security contributions on staff wages *εδώ στη σελίδα 201 καθώς και ένα *employers’ contributions on wages* από τον OECD.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 13, 2009)

Palavra said:


> καθώς και ένα *employers’ contributions on wages* από τον OECD.




Καλημέρα,

αυτό θα βάλω. Ευχαριστώ σας όλους.


----------

